# benutzername, kennwort



## Kenner3000 (24. Mai 2008)

Ich hab einen Win XP SP2 imt einem Vista Computer verbunden doch wen ich auf den anderen zugreifen will kommt ein Fenster indem ich Benutzername und Kennwort eingeben soll. Welchen Benutzername und Kennwort soll ich da eingeben?

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## zerix (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Du musst da einen Benutzernamen des jeweiligen Rechners auf den zu zugreifen möchtest eingeben.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Kenner3000 (28. Mai 2008)

hab ich ja versucht, aber es geht nicht


----------



## deusfalsus (30. Mai 2008)

bei Nutzername musst Du u.U. den Pfad mit angeben
d.h.

Nutzer:  "\\PCNAME_auf_den_grad_zugreifen_willst\Nutzer_der_dort_existiert"
Pass:    "Das_dazu_passende_Passwort"


----------

